# [Book] "Fuerza Protectora del Ciberespacio"



## CardielYFiccion (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi everyone! I just want to share with you my new book titled "Fuerza Protectora del Ciberespacio", is a short novel of comedy, drama and science fiction. Also, I have a site where I have uploaded lots of furry stories and sagas (spanish), you might want to check it out as well. Have a nice day!
Available at: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/906430
Website: www.cardielyficcion.com
---
¡Hola a todos! Solo quiero compartir con ustedes mi nuevo libro titulado "Fuerza Protectora del Ciberespacio", es una novela corta de comedia, drama y ciencia ficción. También tengo un sitio donde he subido muchas historias furry y sagas (español), tal vez también quieran darle un vistazo.  ¡Que tengan un buen día!
Disponible en:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/906430
Website: www.cardielyficcion.com


----------

